# SAT subject test scores



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

hey guys, i am planning to write my sat subject tests in bio, chem, and physics to apply for a med school in pakistan (probably army medical college or islamabad medical and dental college). i know that i need to get at least 550 in each but apparently you need much more than that to actually have some chances of getting accepted. so what score should i really aim for? also, if anyone has written these tests before and applied to a med school in pakistan (and has been accepted), please let me know what your scores were so i know what to aim for.
thanks


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

To be in a competitive position one should get more than 700 in each of the science subject and it isn't that difficult. I finished my A levels in June 2011 gave the sat subject test on Oct this year and started preparing in sep. One month is enough if u u did A levels b/c 90 % is the same. As for the book Princeton Review FTW. It covers every part of the syllabus. For me i don't think there was any question in the paper that u couldn't find ur answer from the Princeton review book.
P.S One month was enough for me. It depends on you how much you all ready know . 
Hope i helped


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

oh alright, thanks ibrahim  buh i actually bought the barron's prep books for all 3.. are those as good as the princeton review or not? im guessing they should be pretty much the same eh


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

yar what i believe is that barron has stuff that isnt required in the test. Princeton review is to the topic and covers each and every topic. I personally didnt touch barrons.but it can be used as a reference and for practice.


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

oh i see.. then i guess i'll go and pick up the princeton review books from the library.. thanks for yur help.. much appreciated


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Any time. See the following site and downlaod the files u need. There is on McGraw Hills chem sat 2 google it. Its has excellent practice and its notes is pretty good. 
XtremePapers - All The Resources You'll Need For CIE, IB, OCR, EDEXCEL, AQA, ACCA, SAT, TOEFL, IELTS, GMAT And A Lot More


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

can you please tell me if i want to take SAT for AMC, do i need to take SAT 1 as well? and if yes then what are the subjects for sat1? and if i dont then SAT2 is just bio chem physics right?


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

fappinpotter said:


> can you please tell me if i want to take SAT for AMC, do i need to take SAT 1 as well? and if yes then what are the subjects for sat1? and if i dont then SAT2 is just bio chem physics right?


no yu dont need SAT 1. just SAT subject tests in bio, chem, and physics with minimum 550 in each.


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

sat subject tests are only for the person who doesnot want to take the entry test in pakistan as it says on pmdc website that a score of 550 or more will exempt you from entry test. it does not help you get competitive. your high school grades are that makes you become competitive


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

MissSI said:


> no yu dont need SAT 1. just SAT subject tests in bio, chem, and physics with minimum 550 in each.


i am giving SAT II in may. i have done A'levels with A* in chemistry, A in Bio hoping to get an A in physics as well inshAllah. Iv heard SAT is pretty tough=/ but im doing Barrons and i fnd it quite easy actually 75% is A'levels am just scared that maybe barron's isnt tough enough?!! if i get more that 2300 in SAT do i have a gud chance of getting into AMC?=[


----------



## LifeGuru_13 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think u can get into Aku this year if u give sat 2 in may because the last date to submit sat scores is may 15th and ur sat scores will come after that trust me I asked them Im applying this year and have already given all Sat 2s but how come ur applying this year if use finished a levels I've given as in 2011 and will give a2 this year ???


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

i'm not applying in aku am asking about amc army medical. i gave composite Biology and chemistry in my AS level and in A2 level that is this year am taking physics composite. what is your sat2 score?


----------



## LifeGuru_13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey im also applying for army medical this year !! anyways what do you mean by composite?? also my sat 2 results so far bio 790 chem 740 phys awaiting results i may repeat chem because i've heard that there are very few seats in AMC for SAT2 students!!


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

LifeGuru_13 said:


> Hey im also applying for army medical this year !! anyways what do you mean by composite?? also my sat 2 results so far bio 790 chem 740 phys awaiting results i may repeat chem because i've heard that there are very few seats in AMC for SAT2 students!!


wow mashAllah your score is perfect! what were your AS grades? yes iv heard there r only 5 seats=/
by composite i mean p1.2.3.4 and 5 all taken together in a single year.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

LifeGuru_13 said:


> Hey im also applying for army medical this year !! anyways what do you mean by composite?? also my sat 2 results so far bio 790 chem 740 phys awaiting results i may repeat chem because i've heard that there are very few seats in AMC for SAT2 students!!



Wow your results are great.Could you please tell which books you used for preparing SAT i.e. Barrons or Princeton Review?


Thanks


----------



## LifeGuru_13 (Feb 9, 2012)

My AS grades were A in phys,chem,bio,n maths mashallah!!
And i studied from barrons for all SAT i also studied chem from princeton but it didnt have the complete course!!!
Im applying to dow international and army medical!!!


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks a lot!

Wish you all the best.


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

MissSI said:


> hey guys, i am planning to write my sat subject tests in bio, chem, and physics to apply for a med school in pakistan (probably army medical college or islamabad medical and dental college). i know that i need to get at least 550 in each but apparently you need much more than that to actually have some chances of getting accepted. so what score should i really aim for? also, if anyone has written these tests before and applied to a med school in pakistan (and has been accepted), please let me know what your scores were so i know what to aim for.
> thanks


what medical college did you get into? Also what were your scores? I am planning to write SAT subjects test soon. Any advice?
Is it better to write SAT II or MCAT?


----------

